
Quantum Neural Machine Learning – Backpropagation and Dynamics - EvgeniyZh
http://arxiv.org/abs/1609.06935z
======
sebg
link address is wrong (contains a "z") at the end, should be corrected to ->
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1609.06935](http://arxiv.org/abs/1609.06935)

